# Scanning for Artifacts



## novasheep (Nov 6, 2004)

Does Scanning for artifacts heat up my core to test it to its limits so that I know if my Core needs to be lowered?


----------



## ReconCX (Nov 6, 2004)

I think so, at least, all my fans go up a notch when i do scan. if anything, if you want to find the core, the the find max core/mem option. I leave it going for a few hours each.


----------



## Zedzded (Nov 6, 2004)

i scanned for artifacts on core mem for about 30 mins, i noticed the core speed was up about 8% in the first 8 mins and then back to default 250 for the next 22 mins. does the ATI tool stop scanning on its own and then advise a recommended core speed?


----------



## novasheep (Nov 6, 2004)

I used the find max core but it kind of scared me because I saw little black dots/artifacts at the very bottom of the 3D viewer and the ATI tool wouldn’t recognize it as artifacts and would keep warming up....


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 7, 2004)

Zedzded - AtiTool lowers the clocks when it recognizes instability and should increase for example the gpu clock when the current value is stable

novasheep - yes, it's pushing your card pretty hard


----------



## Gabkicks (Nov 7, 2004)

So.... even though i can already see artifacts.. i should let it keep running??? this is not an error of the ATi Tools?


----------



## thienchicks (Nov 8, 2004)

U must scrare it ! =))
When artifacts come up , so your card too hot , don't take that for a long time , just dec it's lifetime .


----------

